# Now that is a knitting project!



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1181368/A-close-knit-community-Meet-ladies-whove-spent-years-stitching-entire-Kent-village.html

I have no idea how anyone sets out on a project like this...


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

amazing!


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! What a lot of work -- they must have had the patience of Job! Just amazing!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for this link. It is amazing what you can do with needles, hook and yarn . 
Hannet


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh that is an amazing story. I sent it on to all of my knitting friends and sisters.
Thank you for posting.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow
Wow
Wow!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That's one very true to life projet,talk about beautiful work.Thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning, the hours of work that's gone into it. I hope its kept on display for everyone to see


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow ! ,I have never seen anything like this before .It must have taken months to make .


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness, Woweee!


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Truly awesome!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

That;s dedication. What a wonderful project to do. Should go to a museum when finally finished. Congratulations ladies


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What a shame it looks like being split up- a real history of the village there. Huge amount to work thats for sure.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Much better than yarn bombing :thumbup: 

Museum quality.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, very painstaking! But I bet it was fun.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow that's really neat and what a lot of work and love went into that project ---well done those knitters :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

That is awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh my! Wonderful!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing...really enjoyed the link!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Quite awesome! And I agree; it's tough to get something like this organized...I know...I tried for years. I am still looking for a group to help me build my T-Rex. Can't do it by myself anymore...too friggin old. No luck yet. Hey!!! Here's an idea! Wanna start up a "life sized" T-rex skeletal structure knit-along? Just the bones??? Hmmm?
Dusty


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

There is a lot of work put into this ,,,,, WOW it's amazing


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so amazing, thanks for the link. Very interesting.


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

How, or why?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

If I start talking about doing something like that, please stop me!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Cute and cozy town


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Ooooh! Stash buster! What a fabulous idea, especially when you live in one of those pretty little villages!


janettamargo said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1181368/A-close-knit-community-Meet-ladies-whove-spent-years-stitching-entire-Kent-village.html
> 
> I have no idea how anyone sets out on a project like this...


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I've seen it before but am still amazed .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

janettamargo said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1181368/A-close-knit-community-Meet-ladies-whove-spent-years-stitching-entire-Kent-village.html
> 
> I have no idea how anyone sets out on a project like this...


In the small world department, the building next to the Royal Oak Pub once belonged to my husband's grandfather, J.A. Marsh. He owned the village general store and the bakery, both of which were once housed on the property. Living quarters for the family were located upstairs and behind the bakery.

Seeing these photos brought back many fond memories for my husband, and as an American, I enjoyed hearing more about his childhood and village life in the 1940s and 50s. Thank you so much for posting this link!


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

judbert said:


> In the small world department, the building next to the Royal Oak Pub once belonged to my husband's grandfather, J.A. Marsh. He owned the village general store and the bakery, both of which were once housed on the property. Living quarters for the family were located upstairs and behind the bakery.
> 
> Seeing these photos brought back many fond memories for my husband, and as an American, I enjoyed hearing more about his childhood and village life in the 1940s and 50s. Thank you so much for posting this link!


So many people have enjoyed seeing it. Glad it was of particular interest to your family.


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, Janet,

Just checked out your Etsy shop--your work is just beautiful!


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow so impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

wonderful knitters, a proud town!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

judbert said:


> Hi, Janet,
> 
> Just checked out your Etsy shop--your work is just beautiful!


When I saw Judy's comment, I just had to take a look.Your work really is superb! Thanks again for this link, even my DH was impressed.
Hannet


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

judbert said:


> Hi, Janet,
> 
> Just checked out your Etsy shop--your work is just beautiful!


Thank you so much! I can't imagine life without knitting. :roll:


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

what will KP'ers think of next


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you for posting this! Wonderful!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I think it was sold off to club members. So sad it couldn't be kept as a whole somewhere. Marvellous story and such dedication.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Incredible!! :thumbup:


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! What patience!


----------

